
Gentle Is Shutting Down - K2L8M11N2
http://gentle.app/shutdown
======
K2L8M11N2
Launch thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22909419](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22909419)
(just 20 days ago!)

